# Please Help Me Guys !!!



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey guys if somebody remembers i recently upgraded my pc with Asus P5N-MX Mobo and 8600 GT Graphic Card...
But Since then i keep on getting a blue screen after 3-4 hours as some bios error its so fast that i'm not able to read it and the system restarts... i have opened the cabinet and tried re-placing the ram and the cell but all in vain...even a new windows setup was also not able to remove this error...
and my all the games run at very high setting but after an hour play they crash and xp's error report box opens...similarly when the computer is restarted after bios error it shows windows error reporting that something is wrong with my windows...
I tried restoring the defaults for the bios setup but that too didn't help...
please guys i'm really frustrated with my prob. has it got a solution...PLease Help Me....


----------



## mmharshaa (Nov 3, 2008)

Check whether the drivers for the new graphic card are the latest ones or not. If not download it from internet and update ur drivers. It could be one of the reason...

Also check whether u have an updated antivirus installed in your system as it may be also due to some trojan on your system...

Try to capture the error message displayed on the blue screen of death 

Here are some of the general errors :
DIVIDE_BY_ZERO_ERROR 

This error is caused by an application trying to divide by zero. If you receive this error and don't know which application caused it, you might try examining the memory dump.

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 

The IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error is caused by a buggy device driver or an actual hardware conflict. If you've recently added new hardware to your system, try removing it and see if the error goes away. Likewise, if you've recently loaded a new device driver, you might try using ERD Commander Professional Edition, by Winternals Software, to temporarily disable the new driver and see if the problem goes away.

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED 

An incorrectly configured device driver usually causes this type of error. As I'll explain later, you can use another section of the blue screen to figure out which driver is causing the problem.

REGISTRY_ERROR 

Such an error indicates a catastrophic failure in the system's registry. However, this error can sometimes be caused by failure to read the registry from the hard disk rather than because the registry itself is corrupt. Most of the time though, if you get this error, you'll have to restore from backup.

INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE 

Just as the name implies, this error indicates that Windows NT is having trouble reading from the hard disk. This error can be caused by a faulty device driver or a bad small computer systems interface (SCSI) terminator. If you've checked for these problems, but are still receiving the error, check to make sure that a virus hasn't destroyed your boot sector.

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP 

This error message is almost always caused by your computer's memory. If you receive this error, check to make sure that all of your single inline memory modules (SIMMs) are the same type and speed. You should also check to make sure that your computer's Complementary Metal Oxide Semiconductor (CMOS) is set for the correct amount of RAM. If all of these suggestions check out, try replacing the memory in the computer.

BAD_POOL_HEADER 

This is, perhaps, the most obscure error message. In most cases, if you receive this error, it's related to the most recent change you've made on your system. Try undoing the change to get rid of the error.

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM 

An NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM error indicates hard disk corruption. If your system is bootable, run CHKDSK /F on all of your partitions immediately. If your system isn't bootable, try installing a new copy of Windows NT in a different directory. You can use that copy to run the CHKDSK program. When you're done with the second copy, you can edit your BOOT.INI file to make your computer start your original copy of Windows NT.

KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR 

This error indicates that Windows NT wasn't able to read a page of kernel data from the page file. Bad memory, a bad processor, incorrectly terminated SCSI devices, or a corrupt PAGEFILE.SYS file may cause this situation. The first step in correcting such an error is to recreate the PAGEFILE.SYS file and see if you can bring your system back online.

NMI_HARDWARE_FAILURE 

This is a generic error message in which the hardware abstraction layer can't report on the true cause of the error. In such a situation, Microsoft recommends calling the hardware vendor. This error can sometimes be caused by mixing parity and non-parity SIMMs, or by bad SIMMs.

Simple!!!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey bro i cant find this software ERD Commander Professional Edition you mentioned...i checked all links by google...i think i get this error IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL so please help me out....i have downloaded the latest version to my GPU from www.nvidia.com from the automatically detect the update driver option... and i'm using avg version 8 free edition and regularly update it so its up to date btw haven't scanned by system recently doing it now...for any trojans etc... so please help me out bro...finding the software and explaining how to do it furthur...pls

guys installed the latest driver and got the pc scanned but still the problem persists still it gives a bios error not able to identify yet..and restarts pls...help me...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok guys i was finally able to take some pics of the problem...they are cam pics..but clear enough to see the problem...
1st i got this screen

*i35.tinypic.com/24c7bbt.jpg

then after restart about 15 min. later got this one...

*i38.tinypic.com/99j2q8.jpg

so can now anybody help me...
i consulted one of my friends he said that i use torrents for downloading...so there might be chances of hard disk crashing...
is this the case of hd crashing 

please help me guys i'm in deep trouble


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

As for Hard disk crashing, you dont get BSOD quite often.

Remove your graphics card and its driver then see if your system is stable. If yes then there is something wrong with graphics card. Use some old WHQL certified driver.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

btw is using torrents so dangerous for the hard disk...

and when the comp. restarted after this bios error i got this windows error...

*i33.tinypic.com/zn0n6x.jpg
when i clicked on click here
this appeared...
*i35.tinypic.com/2qkq802.jpg

now this is the complete problem...
i hope now you guys can provide me the complete solution...

so should i get my hard disk replaced or graphic card replaced...
pls pls.. help me out

and is there a way to download from torrents without such type of hd crashing risks 

and yes when i clicked on send report on the 1st pic
i was taken to this page

*wer.microsoft.com/responses/Respon...SGD=fdf0e8d1-bb36-4308-8a57-a5d33a2fe5b0#here

i tried everything mentioned there but its good for nothing..
pls guys help me out


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

*BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH - follows up by these reason s

*1]   RAM problem   

2]  GPU drivers

3]  lack of physical memory

4]  processor over heat

5]  overloading the drivers for mobo


,,, what  i have listed everything is ok , means , try to monitor your processor speed ,, then change ur thermal paste in the processor ,, cause thermal paste should be changed for5 months on the gaming PC ,, 

8600GT is HOT PARTICLE og GPU ,, so provide some extra cooling needs 

freshly install the GPU drivers

Try to put more RAM


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

ultimategpu said:
			
		

> cause thermal paste should be changed for5 months on the gaming PC ,,


Really.....
I never heard anything like this...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok i have 1 gb ram, got 3 fan slots bu8t installed one...my ups just stopped working so using pc directly... i donno must about physical memory,
and what is overloading the drivers for motherboard
my processor is intel e2160 1.8ghz dual core
and what is thermal paste...i haven't heard it before
what can be the extra cooling needs
installing 3 fans would be fine
and i have installed windows 3 days before so drivers and freshly installed and updated
how much more ram you suggest bro...



rajkumar_pb said:


> Really.....
> I never heard anything like this...



me too...


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

1 week before my system giving the same problem "blue screen of death" same as his pictures

i use more than 15 hours daily , after changing the thermal paste , the problem solved ....

i dont think he has the same problem ,, but i got these errors because of overheating and no cooling solution


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

so whats this thermal paste bro...and what's the cost of changing it..
i too use it more than 15 hrs a day...pls help


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

If your HDD is seagate one then download Seatools from seagate website and run the tests to check if you HDD is in good health.

As for torrent causing abuse of HDD. Just fine tune the cache size to be dumped to HDD, set it abover 16MB and less than 32MB.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> so whats this thermal paste bro...and what's the cost of changing it..
> i too use it more than 15 hrs a day...pls help



thermal paste is ,, paste between cpu cooling fan and processor 

u can see a cement ( silver color) paste which is scattered ,, u have to clean it with ear buds and add new paste on it ,, see the video "how to apply thermal paste on you tube"

"*did u get any restarting " errors???


*


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> If your HDD is seagate one then download Seatools from seagate website and run the tests to check if you HDD is in good health.
> 
> As for torrent causing abuse of HDD. Just fine tune the cache size to be dumped to HDD, set it abover 16MB and less than 32MB.



Hey bro my hd is Hitachi HDS721616PLA380
and i'm not able to a site for drivers or health check tool for it

and how to tune the cache size from where... and how much do you suggest


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> Hey bro my hd is Hitachi HDS721616PLA380
> and i'm not able to a site for drivers or health check tool for it
> 
> and how to tune the cache size from where... and how much do you suggest




did u reinstall the operating system


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> thermal paste is ,, paste between cpu cooling fan and processor
> 
> u can see a cement ( silver color) paste which is scattered ,, u have to clean it with ear buds and add new paste on it ,, see the video "how to apply thermal paste on you tube"
> 
> ...


 what do you mean by restarting errors bro...

ok watched this tutorial
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=o7rPqCvCt0g
is it a coolant bro...



ultimategpu said:


> did u reinstall the operating system



yes i did just 3 days back


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

Explanation:

This Stop message indicates that a kernel-mode process or driver attempted to access a memory address to which it did not have permission to access. The most common cause of this error is an incorrect or corrupted pointer that references an incorrect location in memory. A pointer is a variable used by a program to refer to a block of memory. If the variable has an incorrect value in it, the program tries to access memory that it should not. When this occurs in a user-mode application, it generates an access violation. When it occurs in kernel mode, it generates a STOP 0x0000000A message. If you encounter this error while upgrading to a newer version of Windows, it might be caused by a device driver, a system service, a virus scanner, or a backup tool that is incompatible with the new version.

User Action:

This error usually occurs after the installation of a buggy device driver, system service, or BIOS. To resolve it quickly, restart your computer, and press F8 at the character-mode menu that displays the operating system choices. At the resulting Windows 2000 Advanced Options menu, choose the Last Known Good Configuration option. This option is most effective when only one driver or service is added at a time. If you encounter this error while upgrading from Windows NT 4.0 or earlier, it might be caused by a device driver, a system service, a virus scanner, or a backup tool that is incompatible with the new version. If possible, remove all third-party device drivers and system services and disable any virus scanners prior to upgrading. Contact the software manufacturers to obtain updates of these tools. For additional error messages that might help pinpoint the device or driver that is causing the error, check the System Log in Event Viewer. Disabling memory caching of the BIOS might also resolve this error. You should also run hardware diagnostics supplied by the system manufacturer, especially the memory scanner. For details on these procedures, see the owners manual for your computer. If your system has small computer system interface (SCSI) adapters, contact the adapter manufacturer to obtain updated Windows 2000 drivers. Disable sync negotiation in the SCSI BIOS, check the cables and the SCSI IDs of each device, and confirm proper termination. For enhanced integrated device electronics (EIDE) devices, define the onboard EIDE port as Primary only. Also, check each EIDE device for the proper master/slave/stand-alone setting. Remove all EIDE devices except for hard disks. If the message appears during an installation of Windows 2000, make sure that the computer and all installed peripherals are listed on the Microsoft Windows 2000 Hardware Compatibility List (HCL) on *www.microsoft.com. For more troubleshooting information about this Stop message, refer to the Microsoft Knowledge Base at *support.microsoft.com/support.

Just a hint, try Vista once


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

As for torrent causing abuse of HDD. Just fine tune the cache size to be dumped to HDD, set it abover 16MB and less than 32MB.

how to do this bro

and desiibond bro ur details went totally out of my head sorry i'm using xp and all my system details i have mentioned above

and about vista...i tried 8 times installing it but the setup just didn't complete the dvd is ok...maybe its the prob. of hard disk

ok guys tested my hard disk too... see the results

*i37.tinypic.com/2q2qufm.jpg

doesn't that mean that my hard disk is ok and the problem is with something else


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 5, 2008)

That's xcellent^^^


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

right so problem is with some other part...please tell me guys what can be the other possibilities...of these errors


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

why are you looking at the HDD. you said the problem started after chaning mobo and ram.

Take back the mobo and ram to dealer and ask for new set.

I seriously doubt that it's a problem with mobo or RAM.

let your vendor take the headache.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

Not the ram...
mobo and graphic card

ys. surely...but want to try my best to solve my problem myself...

actually i dont wanna spend any extra money...
so i was thinking if at home i could do something...

anyways the results show that my hd is right
or it may be wrong too...


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> Not the ram...
> mobo and graphic card
> 
> ys. surely...but want to try my best to solve my problem myself...
> ...




Dont  worry dude u can do it ,,, 

wasting time on thinking is nothing try to solve problems ,, on the list 

run the computer ,, without graphics card and see

& Also see the heatsink and the processor well fitted


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

i checked it yesterday
refitted everything yesterday but still the prob. persisted
ok well i guess the graphic card is the main prob...so guys what do u finally say..
should i get my graphic card replaced


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> Dont  worry dude u can do it ,,,
> 
> wasting time on thinking is nothing try to solve problems ,, on the list
> 
> ...



Translation please!!! 



pc_game_lover2004 said:


> i checked it yesterday
> refitted everything yesterday but still the prob. persisted
> ok well i guess the graphic card is the main prob...so guys what do u finally say..
> should i get my graphic card replaced



Dude. The more you do R&D, the more worried you willbe. Get replacement board. Take your mobo and HDD too. Let your vendor test your mobo as well as GPU using operating system in your HDD.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

There is Disk Cache setting in utorrent, try to get a decent tutorial to set the parameters optimally.

Btw Vuze hav this setting with lots of other features but it consumes more memory.
*paulstamatiou.com/2006/03/12/how-to-quickie-azureus-caching

*paulstamatiou.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/03/Mar12_06_AzurCaching.jpeg


Also you can hav a dedicated HDD for torrent download only, like say some old  40GB disk lying can be used.

Choose which ever option suits you.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Translation please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. The more you do R&D, the more worried you willbe. Get replacement board. Take your mobo and HDD too. Let your vendor test your mobo as well as GPU using operating system in your HDD.




what to translate


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 6, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Translation please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. The more you do R&D, the more worried you willbe. Get replacement board. Take your mobo and HDD too. Let your vendor test your mobo as well as GPU using operating system in your HDD.



yup will finally do that only bro....will go to the vendor 



T159 said:


> There is Disk Cache setting in utorrent, try to get a decent tutorial to set the parameters optimally.
> 
> Btw Vuze hav this setting with lots of other features but it consumes more memory.
> *paulstamatiou.com/2006/03/12/how-to-quickie-azureus-caching
> ...



hey bro i use bit torrent 
and since i came to know that torrents may effect the hard disk although its not now...
but how can we safely download from torrents without any risk to hd...


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 6, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> yup will finally do that only bro....will go to the vendor
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i am using LIMEWIRE PRO 4.18


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> i am using LIMEWIRE PRO 4.18



it's for searching songs bro but what about torrent clients 

and guys what the

PAGE_FAULT_??? error on blue screen...
??? - I was not able to read furthur due to immediate restart..


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> it's for searching songs bro but what about torrent clients
> 
> and guys what the
> 
> ...



I am telling it again , if the computer still restarts after the re-installation of OS means its because that heatsink fan and processor are not well fitted correctly , means check with the hardware guy please ...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> I am telling it again , if the computer still restarts after the re-installation of OS means its because that heatsink fan and processor are not well fitted correctly , means check with the hardware guy please ...



ya bro told the vendor about the prob...you know the vendors he didn't came to fetch my pc...hope he will come today..

btw do you know what the above..

PAGE_FAULT.. error means


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 16, 2008)

Guys Problem Solved Changed The RAM


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG...Finally you got ur PC run...


----------

